# Panoramic view



## Superka (Mar 28, 2011)

*                                 Panoramic view                 *Hello! I have translated to English my article about panoramic  photography. This article won 2nd place on the article contest on the online photo-element.ru magazine. I was very happy, and have decided to post this article to my Livejournal. So, here is the link
superka_01 - Panoramic view (in english)
I hope you will like it!​


----------



## alvarez57 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the article. I love panoramics too but at this moment I'm using stitching programs...(sometimes it works, sometimes not). Can you guide me towards any Pan camera in digital? 
Thanks!


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 22, 2011)

cool!


----------

